# Driveway/Sidewalk Cleaner



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

What's a good cleaner to use to clean off the driveway and sidewalk? I normally just use my power washer, but wonder if there's something I can pre-treat the concrete with to speed up the process.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I use one of these without chemicals, does a very good job IMO:

15" Surface Cleaner for Home & Garden Pressure Washers | Kärcher (kaercher.com)


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Use a 50/50 mix of pool bleach and water and add a little liquid laundry detergent and pre treat the concrete before pressure washing.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

This past summer I used RustAid to remove rust stains caused by my irrigation before pressure washing. It worked really well and was reasonably priced. I applied it using a one-gallon sprayer. You can see some before after pictures on page 18 in my journal if curious.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For iron stains in concrete the oxalic acid is fairly effective. The Rust Aid is mainly oxalic acid (bars keeper friend) + hydrofluoric acid (toilet bowl cleaner).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JayGo said:


> What's a good cleaner to use to clean off the driveway and sidewalk? I normally just use my power washer, but wonder if there's something I can pre-treat the concrete with to speed up the process.


What equipment are you using with the pressure washer? Just a standard gun/wand? Surface Cleaner attachment?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey @MasterMech. Good to see a familiar name.

Yes, plan is to just use the power washer wand, although I do have one of those Frisbee looking attachments with the brush underneath I can connect to the hose on the power washer. The water pressure makes the round Frisbee thing spin so the brushes scrub the concrete.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JayGo said:


> Hey @MasterMech. Good to see a familiar name.
> 
> Yes, plan is to just use the power washer wand, although I do have one of those Frisbee looking attachments with the brush underneath I can connect to the hose on the power washer. The water pressure makes the round Frisbee thing spin so the brushes scrub the concrete.


The wand is the slowest way to clean a large, flat surface. I picked up one of these a couple years back and I love this thing. They range in price from about $50 on up, and you will want to research which one is appropriate for your pressure washer. But what a time saver.

Twinkle Star Surface Cleaner Review & Video - YouTube


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

This is pretty cool. I'm going to look into these. Anything to speed up the cleaning process.
Thanks, man, @MasterMech.


----------

